# Cooking with Sauces



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I am looking for a new and different way to cook some waterfowl and need your help. Quite some time ago a gal I worked with cooked up some duck for a bunch of us at work. She marinated the duck in some Olive Oil/OJ concoction and then pan fried them in an electric skillet. She also made some black cherry sauce that you dipped the duck into. Fricken awesome. I can't for the life of me find that recipe. There are a lot of black cherry sauce recipes on teh net, but can't find that exact one.

I am wondering if any of you ever cook wild game with sauces. IMO, they can make a decent chunk of meat taste pretty damn good. Any recipes that have worked for you?????

Thanks


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The world is not ending anymore, I found my recipe. Hopefully I can remember to post it up tonight. It's a good way to cook some of your early season birds.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

was it the same one on the DU website? And please do post it.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

No, it did not come from DU....... Writing a reminder on my hand right now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks......since the season is fast approaching.

I always like to try new ways of cooking wild game.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't forget to post it up,always looking for some new idea's,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is the recipe. The measurements are supposedly for 2 big goose breasts. However, if I remember right, it made a lot of sauce.

Marinade:
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup orange juice
1/2 tsp peeled and minced fresh ginger
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes

black cherry sauce:
1 jar (12oz) black cherry preserves
1/2 cup bottled chili sauce
1/2 cup beef stock
1 Tbs hoisin sauce
1/2 tsp dijon mustard

Mix up the marinade. Put the breasts in a ziploc with the marinade. Marinate for as long as you want, the longer the better.

In a saucepan over med-low heat, combine the sauce ingredients, bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer about 20 minutes.

You can cook the goose however you want. She used an electric fry pan, but you can grill them as well. Cook to med-rare. While cooking, baste some of the black cherry sauce on the breast. You want to get a good glaze going.
(This was made with duck breasts the first time I had it, and they were cooked whole. If I was using honker, I would cube it up, skewer, and grill.)

You can also use the sauce as a dipping sauce.


----------

